

Some tips on how to be a better listener - rishikhullar
http://helloarchenemy.tumblr.com/post/47130079522/some-tips-on-how-to-be-a-better-listener

======
Alterlife
I've seen plenty of well intended articles on this topic... but what's being
addressed are the symptoms, not the problem.

When you're in a conversation, all you have to do is force yourself to believe
that the person you're speaking with could have a viewpoint worth considering.

Tell yourself in your head: Maybe he has a point. Let's hear him out. Good
listening automatically follows.

~~~
noAlchemy
I'd also say that the other side of this is neglected, namely how to get
others to listen better to you.

Those who have issues listening well are probably less likely to be looking
out for advice on how to do so, so what can we do when we find ourselves
needing to communicate with them?

~~~
mistercow
This is anecdotal and not even carefully collected, but I feel like I tend to
listen more attentively when I feel like I am being listened to myself. So
being a better listener may automatically do a lot of good at getting people
to listen to you.

~~~
rishikhullar
I agree completely!

------
verygoodyear
I think it's surprising how many people grow up without the ability to listen
to other people. It's a fundamental part of almost all relationships yet I
think it's sidelined by many people in favour of having strong opinions and
cool stories (not a bad thing either) - especially in a work situation where
being right isn't what's always important.

I'm guilty of it sometimes as well, so will keep these in mind. Thanks!

~~~
johnchristopher
Many years ago someone I met in a public park[1] told me:

"Nowadays it is more important to hold an opinion than to be capable to defend
or justify it".

[1] Which the situation in itself is a good story I'll tell another time.

~~~
verygoodyear
Totally. I also hate the idea that everyone's opinion is valid and should be
revered. I know very little about nuclear reactors, so my opinion isn't as
valid as someone who actually knows stuff about nuclear reactors. It's what
makes radio phone ins so stupid to me - "Here's builder Phil from Plymouth
with his opinion on quantitative easing" ????

------
billN
Funny thing: while reading I was like 'yes, that's exactly it! I know! That
happened to me when...' And probably these would have been the comments I'd
have interrupted my speaker with.

Spot on insights, couldn't agree more. It takes a great deal of self
discipline to shut up and really listen, but it definitely pays off in long
term relationship and reputation.

------
DigitalSea
My granddad always said all it takes to be a great listener is to stop
talking. The world needs talkers and listeners, if everyone listened there
would be nothing to listen to.

------
mieubrisse
Thank you for this post; it couldn't have come at a better time for me!

~~~
rishikhullar
That's awesome to hear...glad you found it helpful!

------
nathan_long
TL;DR

------
FreshCode
I would read this, but it hurts my eyes. Respectfully consider a higher
text/background combination: <http://contrastrebellion.com/>

~~~
rishikhullar
Done.

------
juanti1
I always tell my girl to shut up. Never works.

